# gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P oder ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0



## okeanos7 (1. September 2013)

guten abend,

ich wollte fragen welches der pben genannten mainboards(gigabyte ga-970a-ds3p oder asrock 970 extreme 3 r2.0 für einen amd fx 6300 besser geeignet wäre.

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3), ASRock 970 Extreme3 R2.0, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MXGNW0-A0UAYZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

für das gibabyte spricht der eine sata-port mehr(6 statt 5) und eine pcie x1 schnittstelle mehr(die aber an einer besch**** position liegt)

das asrock hat zwei lüfteranschlüsse mehr und einen besseren onboard sound.

es soll nur eine graka verbaut werden. desweiteren noch ein macho oder brocken um in ein paar jahren moderate übertaktung (wenn die leistung nicht mehr reicht) zuzulassen. welches board ist besser?


ich weiß beide boards sind ziemlich identisch(auch der preis) und kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden  


MfG 
okeanos7


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. September 2013)

Ich würde zum Gigabyte raten, habe das Asrock und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden... Hat so seine Problemchen...

MfG


----------



## okeanos7 (1. September 2013)

JE1802 schrieb:


> Ich würde zum Gigabyte raten, habe das Asrock und bin nicht wirklich zufrieden... Hat so seine Problemchen...
> 
> MfG


 
könntest du das näher beschreiben?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. September 2013)

Also wenn du wirklich nicht viel verändern willst (OC) ist es nicht viel schlechter als das Gigabyte... Wenn du allerdings OC'st fängts mit Problemen an... Der PC brauch länger zum starten, es will auch nicht wirklich stabil laufen... Außerdem funktionieren bei mir einige Knöpfe (USB etc.) nicht und dies habe ich erst spät festgestellt, allerdingd ist dies nicht soo schlimm für mich. Der Sound ist jetzt auch nicht viel besser, als bei anderen Boards... Ich persönlich werde mir keine "günstigen" Boards mehr kaufen, wenn ich viel im Bios unterwegs bin...
Hoffe ich konnte Helfen.

MfG


----------



## okeanos7 (1. September 2013)

ja vielen dank. du konntest helfen ^^

ich denke ich werde mir dann das gigabyte holen und die lüfteradapter hab ich sowieso. die 3€ mehr kann ich verschmerzen


----------



## Legacyy (1. September 2013)

@JE1802
Sicher, dass es am Board und net an dir liegt? 

@okeanos7
ist eigentlich ziemlich egal welchen du nimmst, sind beides gute Boards. Geh nach den Anschlüssen und kauf dir das, welches am besten passt.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. September 2013)

@Legaccy Nein leider liegt es nicht an mir  aber hier geht es nicht um mich, sondern um den TE!

@TE Gute Entscheidung  

MfG


----------



## razzor1984 (1. September 2013)

okeanos7 schrieb:


> ja vielen dank. du konntest helfen ^^
> 
> ich denke ich werde mir dann das gigabyte holen und die lüfteradapter hab ich sowieso. die 3€ mehr kann ich verschmerzen


 
Lieber ~ 10 euro mehr und ein Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3  Wenn man nen FX chip hat dann sollte man ihn auch OCn


----------



## Stueppi (1. September 2013)

Ich hab das Asrock aus deiner Auswahl und ich finde nicht das es solche Probleme macht. OC funktioniert wunderbar, USB funktioniert wie es soll, allerdings bleibt Strom auf den (front)USB Ports wenn der PC aus ist, ka wie man das weg bekommt. Die Lüftersteuerung find ich nicht so gelungen. Man hat eine Auswahl an Lüftergeschwindigkeiten von 1-9 was bei (meinen) 3-pin Lüftern nun nicht so brauchbar ist und der Lüfter Tacho wird nicht so gut gelesen. Der USB 3.0 Frontanschluss ist an einer unmöglichen Stelle.
Ansonsten macht das Board was es soll.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. September 2013)

Das 970er UD3 hat 8 phasen kosten  ~ 10euro mehr die oben in der Auswahl befindlichen MB haben alle nur 4. Desweitern war das Ud3 vor ein paar M in einer PCGH als das Beste budget MB deklariert worden. Also wenn ihr schon mir nicht glauben wollt dann glaubt -  PCGH


----------



## Legacyy (1. September 2013)

Die Phasen sind fürs OC so was von unwichtig 
In den Bereich, in dem das interessant wäre erreicht man eh net.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. September 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die Phasen sind fürs OC so was von unwichtig
> In den Bereich, in dem das interessant wäre erreicht man eh net.


 
YO EXTREM BEREICH  - nur ist das UD3 einfach das beste Packet. Aber jedem dass seine


----------



## okeanos7 (1. September 2013)

aber des ud3 ist blau und sieht hässlich aus. die 10 gesparten euro kann ich dafür in die graka oder ähnliches stecken, aber wenn sie wirklich nötig sind kann ich sie investieren


----------

